# 50lb Muskingum River Flathead Catfish



## basmuskyanglr

50lb and 44.5 inch Muskingum River Flathead caught on July 29th on a crankbait and 8lb test mono. Landed after a 30 to 45 minute fight. Caught below the dam across from the bait shop and ramp in Beverly, Ohio. If the picture does not post, I will have to post it at a later date. There is a picture of it at the baitshop in Beverly.


----------



## catfish_hunter

Nice flathead, hope it was released!


----------



## basmuskyanglr

Yes, it was caught and released in the same spot.


----------



## Mykidsr1

Must have been pretty interesting on 8lb line....

Very nice fish.


----------



## JonTheFisherman

very nice flathead, must of been one hell of a fight!


----------



## I_WALL_I

What a battle on 8#!!!! Been hearing about some 50# plus coming from the Musk. near Zanesville... great to hear he's still growing!


----------



## JignPig Guide

That thing is HUGE!

8-pound test makes it even that much better/impressive. I bet when you felt the hit on the crankbait (and rared-back) you thought you hooked a log!


----------



## headlouse

What kinda crankbait was it? A chartreuse katrina deep diver?


----------



## katfish

Nice fish and on light line.

I hope that is an indication they are on the feed.


----------



## thedon255

Great fish. Did he get close to spooling your line? I'd be worried about a catfish like that whipping off a few big runs and taking my line.


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Awesome fish, Congratulations.


----------



## pendog66

i wonder how close that was for a pound test record. congrats on the monster flat


----------



## GhostX

catfish_hunter said:


> Nice flathead, hope it was released!


:B I agree ^


----------



## basmuskyanglr

I just got some time and started doing some research online and I have downloaded the IGFA record application. So we will have to wait and see.


----------



## SMBHooker

*Meeeoooow* What a pretty *BIG* Kitty Cat. 

Way to haul'em in basmuskyanglr!!! Must of been a fight of a lifetime. Seriously impressed here . . . 8 lb mono!

I would have loved to see you fight that one to shore.

*Major Congrats . . .!!!!!!!* :good:


----------



## basmuskyanglr

I talked to the world records coordinator for the IGFA and I missed the world record by a few pounds. But broke the State of Ohio record in the 12 lb class by 28 lbs! So, I am going to get everything together and submit it shortly. Thanks. Basmuskyanglr


----------



## basmuskyanglr

pendog66 said:


> i wonder how close that was for a pound test record. congrats on the monster flat


Thanks pendog66, I was wondering about it being some type of record and yesterday I did some research and found out it is pending on me getting everything and submitting it to the IGFA.


----------



## Lewis

Does any know if there is a boat ramp in or near Zanesville to access the Muskingum?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## M.Magis

Lewis said:


> Does any know if there is a boat ramp in or near Zanesville to access the Muskingum?
> Thanks in advance!


There was a public ramp at or near Riverside Park. I haven't been there in years, but I think it's still there?

Edit: Maybe I'm remembering wrong. I did a little looking and while I see mention of a public ramp near Lock 10, it's not on the map. There are private ramps, but the closest public ramp is up at Ellis. Here's a link to a map.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/2/parkmaps/muskingumparkmap.pdf


----------



## basmuskyanglr

You can check out the ODNR website for a detailed map of the river and the its ramps and locks. good luck! My favorite section of the river is below Beverly, Ohio.


----------



## Gottagofishn

This would be the site for ramps and access......http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/website/watercraft/watercraftfacilities2/viewer.htm


----------



## Hetfieldinn

basmuskyanglr said:


> I talked to the world records coordinator for the IGFA and I missed the world record by a few pounds. But broke the State of Ohio record in the 12 lb class by 28 lbs! So, I am going to get everything together and submit it shortly. Thanks. Basmuskyanglr


Interesting. I caught a 43.2 lb flathead out of Tappan in '06 on 10# line. I never considered, or gave any thought to the line class record.


----------



## husky hooker

me too, i got a 41.5 lb ,46.5 in out of tappen on 6lb test in may. by the way nice cat!!!!


----------



## Lewis

I drove out and checked yesterday.
There is a very nice new ramp and courtesy docks at Riverside park in Zanesville.
Thanks.


----------



## Joey

Lewis said:


> I drove out and checked yesterday.
> There is a very nice new ramp and courtesy docks at Riverside park in Zanesville.
> Thanks.


That pool of the river is very overfished and imo not even worth launching a boat in:S


----------



## Chuck P.

Very nice flatty indeed....:B


----------



## basmuskyanglr

I'm awaiting the results from the world records coordinator for IGFA to find out if this fish is a record of anykind, I'll post it when I find out.


----------



## basmuskyanglr

basmuskyanglr said:


> Here is a link to the pictures.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2075069&id=1601497202&l=7eeae8191b


Here is a fish story for you all, talk about the one that got away. Jack Vitek the I.G.F.A. World Records Coordinator told me how the scale used to weigh the fish was not able to be calibrated to I.G.F.A. rules. So the fish will not make the record books.


----------

